# Baby Shows Emotion When Mother Sings



## Jillaroo (Oct 29, 2013)

_This is so cute and real tears too._

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o-VplYrqBs


----------



## Ivanchuk (Oct 29, 2013)

That's just priceless. Thanks for sharing the video! I can send it to a friend who will definitely get a kick out of it. lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 29, 2013)

Interesting that in-between the phrasings the baby _smiled_, then when Mom started up again he got that pained expression. At around 1:08 she pauses and he gets this look on his face like "Finally, she's done!" 

I think the kid just didn't like her singing. That, or he had a full diaper ... layful:


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2013)

Maybe some of her singing hurt his ears??    Nevertheless, that was *very cute*​!!!


----------



## Casper (Oct 29, 2013)

_*Yes Jill.....I saw that on Channel 7s Morning Show today.....
Thought it was cute too...*_
:iagree:
_*But made me wonder how much cutting and editing went into that clip....*_
:dunno:


----------



## That Guy (Oct 30, 2013)

Kinda how my wolf/dog used to howl along when I played guitar...


----------

